
What it’s like to live, work, and date as an Asian man in America - fezz
https://medium.com/@JasonShen/what-it-s-like-to-live-work-and-date-as-an-asian-man-in-america-f1371d3770ee#.nfm7wrkyv
======
SerLava
It would be interesting to run this survey with more ethnic groups to compare
the data.

It might also be good to break more of the survey questions into east, south,
and southeast Asian. I'm sure many people have a different set of biases in
relation to South Asians especially, whereas a high number of people in the
U.S. don't know enough to even differentiate East Asians and Southeast Asians
- so their prejudices about both groups would be more similar.

I thought the use of "subethnicity" was odd - typically people use the word
"ethnicity" at that level.

